

William Shatner explains what microprocessors are and do (1976) - sosuke
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/15/william-shatner-explains-what-microprocessors-are-and-do-from/

======
hoag
I gotta say, that was a really great film! +1 to AT&T for making it available.

